# Phoenix Raceway and Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL - 1/32 GT40 Series



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

Last week Phoenix Raceway and Hobbies started running a series for Scalextric GT40s, stock with just one extra magnet allowed and tire changes, but nothing else. All cars had to be one of the two white versions of the GT40 produced by Scalextric, painted up with numbers applied.

Through two weeks, here are the standings:

*After Week 1 (11/7):*
Driver - Heat 1 - Feature 1 - Total
Derwood - 20 - 108 - 128
Tom S. - 18 - 97 - 115
Henry - 17 - 86 - 103
Ashley - 19 - 75 - 94
JP - 15 - 64 - 79
Erik - 16 - 53 - 69
Mark - 13 - 42 - 55
Jaime - 14 - 31 - 45

*After Week 2 (11/14):*
Driver - Feature 2 - Total
Derwood - 106 - 234
Tom S. - 95 - 210
Ashley - 84 - 178
Henry - 73 - 176
JP - 62 - 141
Jaime - 51 - 96
Erik - 0 - 69
Mark - 0 - 55


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

what ever happened to Doug....?


Dave #1 Doug Fan


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

I don't know... He showed up a couple of times, I think he's even raced once or twice on the 1/24 track in its new location, but he hasn't been around much. I think his life got in the way of his slot car racing. Such a tragedy when that happens.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I should go through your list and pick a new Driver to stalk.. i mean cheer for....

Dave


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

coach61 said:


> what ever happened to Doug....?
> 
> 
> Dave #1 Doug Fan



Marriage + New House = Less Doug at the track I think.


Rollin


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

*GT 40 Series 11-21-08*

*Gt 40 Series 11-21-08:*

1: Derwood 80 laps
2: J.P. 76 laps
3: Ashley 75 laps
4: Tom S. 72 laps
5: Jaime 60 laps



*Points Standings:*
1: Derwood 339 points
2: Tom S. 282 points
3: Ashley 261 Points
4: J.P 235 Points
5: Racer X 176 Points
6: Jaime S 157 Points
7: Erik S 69 Points
8: Mark 55 Points

Once again Derwood drove a flawless race to take a well deserve first place.
J.P. finally got his car handling to turn in a solid second place, just beating Ashley for the position after a hard fought race. Tom S. was having problems focusing after having a medical preceedure earlier in the day.
Jaime was having handling problems caused by a lose Traction Magnet.

The points gap between Derwood and Tom widened after this race due to Derwood Dring an almost perfect race. He hasn't made any mistakes the whole Series, where everyone else has had at least one bad race.

* CHEERS!*
*Tom *


----------

